# My Berried Cardinal Sulawesi Shrimp



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/...esi Shrimps/?action=view&current=DSCN5923.jpg


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I also have a Berried Goldfalke and a berried Yellow nose stripped red been shrimp.

Also, Red Orchid. RedOrchid.mp4 video by wchan_album - Photobucket



waynet said:


> http://s751.photobucket.com/albums/.../Sulawesi Shrimps/?action=view¤t=DSCN5923.jpg


----------



## Claudiohv (Jul 2, 2012)

Sooo jealous! I want sulawesi shrimp so bad now, i've been running their tank for more than 2 months now(No shrimp in there yet, and yes tank is cycled)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats !!!

if you just copy the image code from photobucket and paste when you post, you could have the image in your post .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love the Sulawasis, just don't have the confidence to try them. thanks for the post!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

after 20+ days, I don't see the cardinal shrimp carrying the eggs any more. I don't see babies as well. I don't know why. Oh, well as least the female is still alive. There is going to be a second chance.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The first batch did not hatch. But after 2 weeks the same female cardinal shrimp is berried again. I will try not to change water that often this time.



waynet said:


> after 20+ days, I don't see the cardinal shrimp carrying the eggs any more. I don't see babies as well. I don't know why. Oh, well as least the female is still alive. There is going to be a second chance.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!!!! I got lucky. Out of 3 cardinal shrimps I have two berried females and one male. 

Now I know why only one of the cardinal shrimps was swimming around the tank. It is a male and the other two are females.


----------

